# Neuer AM-Helm: Urge All Mountain



## Monche (30. Dezember 2011)

Hey, habe eben im supermarkt den neuen Katalog von Bike-Magazin in der hand gehabt.
darin ist mir sofort der neue Urge All Mountain Helm ins auge gefallen.
Er sieht dem Endur-o-matic sehr ähnlich nur hat der All M mehr lüftungslöcher, das macht ihn für mich sehr interessant....

hat evtl. jemand infos wo oder wann man ihn bestellen kann?
hier mal ein Beispielbild von der Urge HP 
http://urgebike.com/en/vtt/all-mountain







gruß Timon


----------



## win311 (30. Dezember 2011)

http://www.fahrradfux.de/product_info.php/info/p3607_Urge-Bike-Products---All-M---All-Mountain-Helm.html/XTCsid/6de7bbefaba48cf11e504affd36155b4

ab März 2012, 139,95 Euro

Gruss /// Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke ;-)

Dann muss ich wohl oder übel noch bis März warten :-(

Der Helm reizt mich wirklich sehr, genau so muss ein am Helm aussehen ;-)


----------



## Tatü (31. Dezember 2011)

der ist nichts für kleine Köpfe


----------



## Monche (14. Januar 2012)

Bei www.bmxer.de scheint der schon vorrätig zu sein. Ich habe da mal angefragt. Wenn das wirklich so ist, sind die die ersten in Deutschland die den Verkaufen.


----------



## dadagog (20. Januar 2012)

Interessantes Teil. Wenn Du den anprobiert hast, berichte doch mal bitte, wie hoch/tief der auf dem Kopf sitzt.
Habe einen recht hohen Schädel und suche immer noch den richtigen Helm, der nicht so Calimero-mäßig oben auf dem Kopf draufliegt (wobei mein alter austauschreifer Xen das einigermaßen, wenn auch nicht perfekt hinbekommen hat).


----------



## Monche (20. Januar 2012)

ich habe leider keine antwort mehr von BMXER.de mehr bekommen... weder über facebook als auch per email.


----------



## KP-99 (23. Januar 2012)

Der Helm interessiert mich auch...

Wäre schön, wenn hier gepostet wird, wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt (sprich, wenn er irgendwo definitiv erhältlich ist!).

Gruß,
KP-99


----------



## aquadody (24. Januar 2012)

Hi,

schicker Helm, kennt Jemand einen Urge Händler in Hildesheim, Hannover, Northeim oder Umgebung?


----------



## RedRaven (24. Januar 2012)

@ Monche : dafür isser dann auch von der Seite verschwunden... :->


----------



## KP-99 (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Laden in der Nähe von Hannover hat Urge im Programm, ob er Helme vor Ort hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht (vielleicht mal anschreiben).

http://www.bike-infection.de/

Werde dort aber im März mal vorbeischauen.





aquadody schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schicker Helm, kennt Jemand einen Urge Händler in Hildesheim, Hannover, Northeim oder Umgebung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOGA72 (25. Januar 2012)

wir haben auch schon die 2012 Urge Modelle im Laden....einfach mal auf nen Kaffee vorbeischauen


----------



## Monche (26. Januar 2012)

Auf eurer hp finde ich aber leider den all Mountain nicht.


----------



## JOGA72 (6. Februar 2012)

JUHU, müßten jetzt alle im Shop drin sein

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Urge

Viele Grüße vom Deisterrand
Jörg


----------



## Monche (6. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe keinen urge all Mountain. Nur den endur o matic


----------



## dadagog (6. Februar 2012)

Ich sehe ihn auch nicht.


----------



## JOGA72 (21. Februar 2012)

als kleine Entschädigung, kommt hier eine 10% Gutscheincode, auf nicht reduzierte Artikel: "mtb-news10%" - einfach bei der Bestellung ins Kommentarfeld eintragen, wir ziehen dann manuel den Betrag ab. 

Den Code könnt Ihr auch für andere Artikel verwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadagog (25. Februar 2012)

Nett, danke. Aber den Helm gibt es nach wie vor nicht, oder? Habt ihr den O`Neal Orbiter schon da? Beim weißen Modell steht ab 12. April, beim schwarzen nix. 
Sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## Rockshock (27. Februar 2012)

Der Urge Allmountainhelm interessiert mich auch. Weiß jmd,wo man den möglichst günstig bestellen kann? 
Falls den sogar schon jmd hat, bitte mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben!
Grüße und gute fahrt!


----------



## Rockshock (27. Februar 2012)

PS: Auf der Urgseite steht, dass der Helm erst im September 2012 zu erhalten ist :-(


----------



## Till_Mann (10. November 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Laden im Großraum Rhein-Main bei dem man Urge Helme anprobieren kann? Einfach so auf gut Glück einen bestellen ist mir etwas zu heikel bei meinem großen Kopf.


----------



## NeoLeo (12. November 2012)

Hat jmnd den Urge bzw. O`Neal Orbiter AM schon mal live erlebt ?


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (15. November 2012)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit urge all m und ich kann eigentlich positives berichten :
- sehr angenehm zu tragen 
- gut belüftet (was bei den temperaturen nicht unbedingt von vorteil ist...)
- leicht 
- macht eine hochwertigen eindruck
Aber ich finde er "baut etwas höher" als der enduromatic ist aber ok .


----------



## lord_wicked (23. November 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Onlineshop bei dem der All M verfügbar ist?


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (23. November 2012)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Onlineshop bei dem der All M verfügbar ist?



Chain Reaction


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Februar 2013)

http://www.ironworkx.de/
der shop hat ihn, ist zwar net auf der hp, ihr könnt den besitzer aber über facebook anschreiben, ich werdmir den helm morgen holen und dann en testbericht schreiben.
bei interesse schreibt mir per ibc ne pn ich geb dann den namen von fb durch will das net öffentlich machen, oder ihr ruft im laden an.
ist in der nähe von giessen, bessergesagt in heuchelheim, könnt den helm denke aber auch per post bestellen weiss ich aber net zu 100%
ps die endurovariante ist dort auch erhältlich


----------



## Fuzzyhead (5. Februar 2013)

aha

also du willst den Namen des Besitzers nicht öffentlich machen, aber verlinkst den Shop in dessen Impressum der Name dann steht?

Und dann gehts um nen Helm, den man bei  einschlägigen Versender bekommt? z.B. CRC

+ 2 1/2 Monate alter Thread

Um noch was beizutragen: Was ist die Differenz zum Endur-O-matic?
Den tät ich schon ab  ~75 Euro bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. Februar 2013)

beim enduro o matic gibt es verschiedene modelle je nachdem varriiert auch der preis.
Name des besitzers bei fb ist fabian kutsch oder halt den link oben zu ironworx nutzen.
Nun zum urge am. Das ding ist enfach der hammer "das saugt" sich am kopf fest ohne lästigen verstellriemen im nackenbereich. der nachenschutz ist schön weit runtergezogen und stört nicht, der komfort beim tragen ist einfach unglaublich man vergisst, dass man nen helm aufem kopf hat man merkt das teil 0. ebenso ist die belüftung einfach top, man schwitzt sich auch bei längeren auffahrten net mehr einen ab, meine längste reine bergauffahrt heute war 3.8km und es war einfach top einen kühlen kopf zu haben und net son glühendes ding. Desweiteren, ist halt geschmackssache, ist der helm mit ner normalen sonnenbrille, sowohl auch mit ner goggle kompatibel sitzt beides super. und das teil sieht noch edel aus, top verarbeiter und in mehreren farben erhältlich.
 Fazit: einfach ein bomben helm, konnte keine mängel feststellen, preis is für  dieses produkt allemal gerechtfertigt.
mfg


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Februar 2013)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt meiner solte nächste woche kommen

werde dan hier mal was dazu schreiben

lg herbert


----------



## Monche (6. Februar 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....rch_productlist&fcIsSearch=1&searchparam=urge


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Februar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ,
> Nun zum urge am. Das ding ist enfach der hammer "das saugt" sich am kopf fest ohne lästigen verstellriemen im nackenbereich. der nachenschutz ist schön weit runtergezogen und stört nicht, der komfort beim tragen ist einfach unglaublich man vergisst, dass man nen helm aufem kopf hat man merkt das teil 0. ebenso ist die belüftung einfach top, man schwitzt sich auch bei längeren auffahrten net mehr einen ab, meine längste reine bergauffahrt heute war 3.8km und es war einfach top einen kühlen kopf zu haben und net son glühendes ding. Desweiteren, ist halt geschmackssache, ist der helm mit ner normalen sonnenbrille, sowohl auch mit ner goggle kompatibel sitzt beides super. und das teil sieht noch edel aus, top verarbeiter und in mehreren farben erhältlich.
> Fazit: einfach ein bomben helm, konnte keine mängel feststellen, preis is für  dieses produkt allemal gerechtfertigt.
> mfg


 
das kann ich so unterschereiben 
meine helm haube war noch nie so trocken 

und der sitzt einfach supper meinen giro mußte ich weit öfter richten 







lg herbert


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. November 2013)

welche größen fahrt ihr bei welchem umfang? lese immer wieder dass die angaben nicht so zutreffen - gut kommt zwar auch Kopfform an aber ich lieg halt iwo genau in der mitte.... Erfahrungen bzw. jemand das selbe Problem? danke


----------



## Asko (9. November 2013)

Ich hab das gleiche gehört und mir jetzt aber trotzdem mal einen in S/M bestellt.
Der Helm soll ja angeblich ab 54cm passen, in einer Amazon Bewertung steht aber zB. das man lieber 56cm haben sollte damit er gut passt.
Hab zwischen 54 und 55cm Kopfumfang.

Sobald er nächste Woche da ist kann ich berichten.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2013)

also ich hab ihm für meine größe gekauft weis grad nicht welche mußte dann einen 2 polster montieren da er mir sonst zu groß war 

ich mag es aber wen ein helm straff sitzt denke wen ich mir den Enduro  bestelle werde ich zuerst mal eine nr. kleiner nehmen 

lg


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. November 2013)

Herbert, wie groß ist dein kopfumfang? und was ist deine Größe?


----------



## herbert2010 (10. November 2013)

57.5. Helm größe s/m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. November 2013)

ok, gut danke - wie bei mir muss ich mich als mao auf die suche nach s/m machen...  danke!


----------

